# Dilemma!!



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

So, my Isaac has been home 5 days and I love him millions  
The dilemma is, tomorrow my daddy is renewing his wedding vows in cornwall, so do I take the puppy and leave him in the car in his crate for the 45min ceremony, and then leave him in the crate when we have lunch, then home. Or do I leave him at home in his crate from 9 - 12.30 then my mum said shed pop round and let him out then 1 - 4. I don't have anyone who will come and puppy sit all day, I've tried everyone. 
Another issue is that he hasn't had all his jabs, so should really stay indoors.
 I don't know what to do. I clearly can't not go to the vows thing.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I would leave him at home in his secure environment. Lolly took quite a while to get used to the car and would cry with worry when I just put her in and left her to go round to the drivers side!! Maybe leave a kong filled with peanut butter and kibble in the freezer for your mum to give Isaac when she leaves to keep him busy. Make sure he gets lots of wearing out play time before you leave and put the radio on and I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree - leaving him at home would be best.
Tire him our first, I find running up and down stairs really helps tire out pups  and then leave lots and lots of interesting things for him to investigate. I find it best to leave really smelly things (vincent will ignore the world for some smelly fish!!)

And when your mum visits get her to try and tire him out again too! And refill any empty kong/treats


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep leave him at home and get mum to pop in as much as possible .. she will let him out and I bet have a play with him too ... I hate leaving my dogs even for 2 hours, so I do know how you feel.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay dokey. Off to tesco I go to get some peanut butter and stack up on treats. Anything people recommend to keep him busy?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Okay dokey. Off to tesco I go to get some peanut butter and stack up on treats. Anything people recommend to keep him busy?


Anything chewy! We have paddywaks (an actual thing!!) and Vincent looooooooves them!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly loves Paddywak too. And Cow ears and any hide chews.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Where can I get paddywacks from? I've only got a pets at home near me. Can he still have ears and stuff even though he is only 7 weeks?x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Where can I get paddywacks from? I've only got a pets at home near me. Can he still have ears and stuff even though he is only 7 weeks?x


Not sure but I would have thought 7 weeks was too young to give paddy wacks if left unsupervised


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Another great idea is to make a digging box. I use an old box, fill it up with screwed news paper and hide, treats, toys and things for them to chew inside. Your room will be messy when you get home but you will have a pup with something to do whilst you are away.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Where can I get paddywacks from? I've only got a pets at home near me. Can he still have ears and stuff even though he is only 7 weeks?x


We got ours from Pets at Home - cheap too


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Sara fab idea. He is in a crate though can this idea still work? I could always put him and his crate in the kitchen? Would it be better for him to have more space or will he make more mess!x


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to put Eric in his Crate in the kitchen and leave the door open but section the bottom area of the kitchen off so he had a small run to play in whilst i wasn't around. i think different things work for different people/puppies. I am not sure it would still work if just in a crate,,, it might be too cramped.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sara said:


> Another great idea is to make a digging box. I use an old box, fill it up with screwed news paper and hide, treats, toys and things for them to chew inside. Your room will be messy when you get home but you will have a pup with something to do whilst you are away.


Hi Sara

This seems like a good idea as it keeps them busy for a while so might give this a try.. my only worry is that Betty might eat the paper???


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Colin,

I suppose Betty might eat the paper but in my experience they just sit and rip it to shreads and although this seems like a pain to clean it is litterally a 2 min dustpan and brush job!! It is also cheap and avoids them looking to get into any other kind of naughtyness!!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Sara said:


> Another great idea is to make a digging box. I use an old box, fill it up with screwed news paper and hide, treats, toys and things for them to chew inside. Your room will be messy when you get home but you will have a pup with something to do whilst you are away.


WOW what a fab Idea..I have just come home to my first pair of wrecked boots...thought he would be fine as my nephews came round to wear him out before we left and I thought he'd sleep but no, he obviously had other ideas. Will def try this!! Thanks


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> This seems like a good idea as it keeps them busy for a while so might give this a try.. my only worry is that Betty might eat the paper???


Archie would def eat the paper - Damn hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Umm you could try and think of something else to put in the box!! Not sure what though.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sara said:


> Another great idea is to make a digging box. I use an old box, fill it up with screwed news paper and hide, treats, toys and things for them to chew inside. Your room will be messy when you get home but you will have a pup with something to do whilst you are away.


I bloody love this idea, properly love it!!! I'm going to get a fruit box (the large, low side ones) from the shops and start making Archie a digging box ... if there i one thing that makes Archie happy keeps him occupied is digging, man my puppy _*loves*_ to dig!!!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> I bloody love this idea, properly love it!!! I'm going to get a fruit box (the large, low side ones) from the shops and start making Archie a digging box ... if there i one thing that makes Archie happy keeps him occupied is digging, man my puppy _*loves*_ to dig!!!


Ha ha, must be an Archie Trait....


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Love the digging box idea! That reminded me that we sometimes give Lolly empty toilet roll tubes to chew and a friend of mine gives her dog whole toilet rolls when they go out. She comes home to a mess but a happy dog. I've not fancied that idea as Lolly tried to be an Andrex puppy a couple of times grabbing the loo roll off the holder and running and I didn't want to encourage such behaviour but luckily she's has outgrown that now


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Love the digging box idea! That reminded me that we sometimes give Lolly empty toilet roll tubes to chew and a friend of mine gives her dog whole toilet rolls when they go out. She comes home to a mess but a happy dog. I've not fancied that idea as Lolly tried to be an Andrex puppy a couple of times grabbing the loo roll off the holder and running and I didn't want to encourage such behaviour but luckily she's has outgrown that now


I know that must be quite irritating but I have to admit I think I'd find it hard not to laugh if I saw my pup do that...! 

Turi x


----------

